#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские центры >  > > >  >  >  Центр линии Дуджом Терсар в Москве

## Alex

А тем временем в Москве чудесным образом появился центр линии Дуджом Терсар. ЕС Дуджом Янси Сангье Пема Шепа Ринпоче даровал ему имя "Дуджом кадак лхундруб линг", т.е. "Обитель чистоты и самосовершенства [традиции] Дуджом [терсар]".

Начнем с совершения цогов два раза в лунный месяц: в 10-й день - попеременно по садханам Гуру Цокье Дордже (из цикла Цокье Туктик) и Ладруп Теркха Дунду (объединенная практика семи терма), в 25-й - попеременно по садханам Еше Цогьял из цикла Кхандро Туктик и Трома Нагмо. Первый цог уже состоялся в 10-й лунный день (8 октября), ближайший - в 25-й лунный день, 23 октября в 19:00 (средняя садхана Трома Нагмо).

Пока что встречаемся в помещении центра "Карма Дродул Линг" (м. "Академическая", ул. Д. Ульянова, 31), но в перспективе планируем найти собственное помещение. Тогда, вероятно, сможем собираться чаще и расширить спектр практик, например, регулярно делать нендро.

----------

BombBlast (28.06.2020), Yonten (06.05.2021), Владимир Николаевич (21.10.2019), Вольдемар (22.10.2019), Денис Т (12.12.2019), Лидия (03.01.2020), Нгаванг Шераб (21.10.2019), Павел Ш. (23.10.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (22.10.2019)

----------


## Alex

Друзья, с Нового года мы сменили дислокацию и теперь какое-то время будем собираться в галерее "Шанти" (Мясницкий проезд, д. 2/1, м. "Красные ворота"). Внимание: *не* в гомпе центра Падма Линпы, вход другой, со стороны Б. Козловского переулка.

Ближайший цог — в это воскресенье, 5 января, в 15:00. Будем делать садхану Цокье Туктик, включая практику долгой жизни. Первоначальный план чередовать Цокье Туктик и ладруп Теркха Дунду не удался ввиду того, что соответствующее посвящение есть только у нескольких человек. Вообще посвящение Теркха Дунду давалось за последние годы несколько раз (и каждый раз народу было немало), а в 2016 году даже прошел мини-затвор с миллионным накоплением мантры. Где все эти люди?

----------

Aion (06.01.2020), Владимир Николаевич (03.01.2020), Лидия (03.01.2020), Нгаванг Шераб (03.01.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (04.01.2020)

----------


## Alex

Всем привет. Исполнилась наша давняя мечта: мы издали текст гуру-йоги Ладруп Теркха Дунду (объединенная практика семи терма), причем под одной обложкой напечатали два ее варианта: так называемые "расширенный" и "средний". Надеемся в ближайшем времени возобновить регулярные цоги, тогда можно будет получить этот текст (все тексты в нашем центре бесплатные). А пока что я готов выслать электронный вариант садханы тем, кто напишет мне в ЛС, когда и от кого получил соответствующее посвящение. Кроме того, в наличии есть текст садханы гуру Цокье Дордже из цикла Цокье Туктик, а также перевод комментария Дуджома Ринпоче на практику стадии зарождения садханы Еше Цогьял из цикла Кхандро Туктик. Опять же, вышлю тем, кто напишет мне про свое посвящение.

И на благо всех живых существ выкладываю в открытый доступ сборник текстов традиции Дуджом Терсар, включающий в себя краткое нендро. Для нендро хорошо бы получить лунг, но пусть будет.

----------

Tobias Rieper (15.10.2021), Айрат (15.10.2021), Нгаванг Шераб (15.10.2021), Павел Б (16.10.2021), Цхултрим Тращи (15.10.2021)

----------


## Alex

Итак, в праздник Лхабаб Дучен мы наконец-то обрели постоянное (ну как "постоянное" - насколько вообще все в сансаре постоянно) помещение. Мы находимся по адресу: Бутиковский переулок, д. 12, стр. 1 (это между станциями метро "Парк Культуры" и "Кропоткинская"). Как я уже писал, мы совершаем цог дважды в месяц: в 10-й день - попеременно по садханам Гуру Цокье Дордже (из цикла Цокье Туктик) и Ладруп Теркха Дунду (объединенная практика семи терма), в 25-й - попеременно по садханам Еше Цогьял из цикла Кхандро Туктик и Трома Нагмо. Ближайшая практики - в воскресенье 31 октября, будем делать Трому. Все тексты в нашем центре бесплатные.

----------

Денис Т (15.11.2021), Кокотик (29.10.2021), Нгаванг Шераб (28.10.2021), Нифедула (13.11.2021)

----------


## Alex

Вот такой у нас вчера был серчем.

----------

Вольдемар (15.11.2021), Денис Т (15.11.2021), Нгаванг Шераб (15.11.2021), Цхултрим Тращи (15.11.2021)

----------


## Alex

Между тем мы решили, что какая же ньингма без Ваджракилы? Так что в дополнение к цогам в 10-й и 25-й лунные дни будем делать в 29-й день цог Ваджракилы по садхане Пудри Рекпунг. Начнем с этой пятницы.

----------

Денис Т (01.12.2021), Цхултрим Тращи (30.11.2021)

----------


## Денис Т

> Между тем мы решили, что какая же ньингма без Ваджракилы? Так что в дополнение к цогам в 10-й и 25-й лунные дни будем делать в 29-й день цог Ваджракилы по садхане Пудри Рекпунг. Начнем с этой пятницы.


А видео-трансляции в Телеграмме? А то, мне до Москвы далеко ехать!  :Smilie:

----------


## Alex

Это к Игорю с Дианой  :Smilie:  я тут в роуминге.

----------


## Alex

Всем привет. Подумав, мы решили попробовать вернуться к формату практик, который был во время карантина, до того, как у нас появилось свое помещение. То есть, конечно, собираемся в центре, но в дни цогов (10-й и 25-й лунные) будем делать несколько сессий практики, на весь день или, по крайней мере, на его большую часть. А последняя, вечерняя сессия - с цогом.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (15.12.2021)

----------


## Alex

Мы переиздали текст гуру-йоги Объединенных Семи терма (Ладруб терка дунду), отредактировав и расширив издание. Сейчас в сборник входят четыре садханы: т.н. "большая" и "средняя", а также две ежедневные краткие практики (гьюнкеры), составленные Дуджомом Ринпоче и Чатралом Ринпоче. Гьюнкер Дуджома Ринпоче, насколько мне известно, ранее не переводился на русский. Кроме того, мы напечатали сборник практик Защитников согласно нашей традиции. Я с радостью вышлю электронный вариант изданий каждому, кто напишет мне в ЛС, когда и от кого получил соответствующие посвящения.

----------

Денис Т (10.02.2022), Цхултрим Тращи (09.02.2022)

----------


## Alex

(Фотограф я, мягко говоря, не очень)

----------

Айрат (10.02.2022), Денис Т (10.02.2022)

----------

